# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Forum search utility

## Tony Valko

This vBulletin software search utility is just about F'ing useless!   :Mad:

----------


## TMS

Oh come on now, I think you need to get down off the fence and tell it like it is.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

*Hi Tony ( and Trevor ),*  :Smilie: 
  I mostly have only heard similar about the vBulletin software search utility. All my experience suggested it was a pile of wank. I got no satisfaction from it.
  Then a while back I got involved in a few Threads about it. 
  I found it was not too bad in some things.
  I have never seen any decent documentation on it.
  I did not even notice that there was an Advanced Search, ( Hit the magnifying glass to get that here at ExcelForum  ***  )
  I find it very efficient and essential in finding my own stuff. 
  I think it might be a thing that because of the crap documentation on it you just have to practice and after a while get a “feel” for it. I get good results out of it, but am not sure exactly how, a bit like effective googling, -  after a while you get a sixth sense on knowing what to type. The search software mentality seems to get understood deep in the back of your mind   ..  :EEK!:  ...., - a bit eerie really. Quite worrying. Maybe better not to use it now that I think about it... 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

*Alan*

*** http://www.excelforum.com/tips-and-t...ed-search.html
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/about-b...cel-com-2.html

----------


## Kyle123

I tend to use in google:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Tends to be quicker and there's none of that only one search in 30 seconds business

----------


## Tony Valko

> it was a pile of wank.



Yeah, I like that description.  :Smilie:

----------


## Kyle123

haha I like that good English swear words fox the profanity filter on the board

----------


## Tony Valko

> I tend to use in google:
> 
> Site:excelforum.com MySearchTerm



Yeah, tried that option also without success (which surprised me as I've used it many times before with success).

I eventually found what I was looking for by going through each individual thread.  :EEK!:

----------


## garrycarton

Try different one if v Bulletin don't work fine for yourself.

----------

